# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Nest Mini (Google Home Mini), smart speaker, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

store.google.com/us/product/google_nest_mini

Home Mini on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet Google Home Mini | Small and mighty

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> It's Google Home Mini, the Google Assistant for your house. Ask it to do anything from change the channel to call your mom, because it's a little help at home, like only Google can.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max first look

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> There are two new Google Home smart speakers you can get. The Mini is little, the Max is big. Do they have a chance to compete with all the Amazon Echoes? Dieter Bohn has this exclusive first look.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max hands on

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> The $399 Max is designed to deliver beefy bass, while the $49 Mini is a compact speaker with touch controls.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max hands-on

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> We're checking out the new form factors of Google Home: the $49 Google Home Mini and the $399 Google Home Max. Are they worth the money? Here are our first thoughts, live from the Google launch event!


"Google Home Mini and Max hands-on: New form factors, same intelligence"

by Lanh Nguyen, David Imel
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Google Home Mini is great, but is it too late?

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> This $50 smart speaker packs the full, voice-activated intelligence of the Google Assistant. Can it take on Alexa?

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini — Up-close in VR180

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> Get an up-close look at the brand new Google Home Mini. This video is filmed with YouTube’s new VR180 video format. Get the full 3D experience by watching it in your Google Daydream View, Google Cardboard or other VR headset.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini review: Smart Home for $49?

Published on Oct 9, 2017




> Google Home Mini - Smart, small, and cheaper than before. Worth it?

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini unboxing, setup & hands-on review

Published on Oct 19, 2017




> The Google Home Mini is a dinky version of Google's Home smart speaker. Our unboxing and hands-on video shows off the Home Mini's hardware, while we also run through the full setup using the Google Home app, and review some of the features.
> 
> The Google Home Mini is available from today in the UK, for £49. Full Google Assistant functionality is on-board as ever, so you can control your smart home goodies and cast to Chromecast-ready devices. The Google Home app also allows direct control and setup, as an alternative to voice controls.
> 
> Check back soon for our full Google Home Mini review!

----------


## Airicist

Meet Google Home Mini | Small and Mighty

Published on May 21, 2018




> It's Google Home Mini, the Google Assistant for your house. Ask it to do anything from change the channel to call your mom, because it's a little help at home, like only Google can.

----------

